# Other forms of leaf litter



## scooter7728 (Sep 1, 2014)

Just curious if anyone is using other leaves than the standard oak, myrtle and magnolia leaves. I was wondering about using bamboo leaves or maybe leaves from a chestnut tree up the block from my house they seem to big sturdy leaves.


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

As long as you sterilize the leaves I don't see why you can't use them. Most people use the other types because they tend to last longer I the the humid environment.


----------



## dam630 (Dec 11, 2009)

I have a HUGE Loquat tree in my backyard. The leaves are anywhere from 6 to 12 inches in length and tough as leather. They should last a very long time in a viv.
I will be collecting many barrels of the stuff this fall. When I have a good supply I will be offering them up on Ebay.


----------



## ChrisAZ (Sep 6, 2012)

I've wondered why more people haven't been experimenting with various types of leaf litter. I'm sure there are thousands of varieties that would work very well. If I was going to spend any money on them however I would want some proven experience to back up that they last as long as possible and aren't in anyway toxic. I totally support your experimenting and hope you'll share your results with us soon.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

I think people have experimented with many leaves, the deciding issue is largely availability. Oak and Magnolia are commonly found, oak more than just about any other tree with longer lasting leaves. Magnolia is less common but the leaves tend to last longer and also hold more structure leaving places for the frogs to hide. Also you need a tree that either drops leaves in the fall, or sheds enough leaves in the south. 


I have used ash, maple, ginko, sycamore. I have black walnut but wouldn't use it. Oak just does better longer term. If you use the other ones they rot down and you have to keep replacing them more often. I have also used sycamore bark. If you were willing to cut them up and deal with the look banana leaves are pretty good too.


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

One of Dendroboards sponsors, Dendrobati, sells Cacao leaf litter. Awhile back they offered up some free samples. I got one, loved it, and ordered more. Check them out:
Theobroma Cacao Leaf Litter


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I use live oak, bamboo and Eucalyptus. I wouldn't use the Eucalyptus fresh. The stuff I use is well dried and old.

My favorite of all is Water Oak but I don't have any of those here where I live now.


----------



## thumbnail (Sep 18, 2005)

I use olive tea tree leaves, water oak, laurel oak, and sweet bay magnolias. My favorite are the olive tea tree leaf since it is pretty much like a mini magnolia leaf which makes it perfect for my thumbnail setups. the leaf of the olive tea tree is just over 2 inches.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

If you live in a tropical/subtropical climate and have access to guava leaves, they are moderately long lasting, curl into nice cave-forming shapes and have a pretty high nutritional value for your microfauna.


----------



## Tazman (May 26, 2013)

Don't use leaves from any member of the walnut family.
They contain a substance that can be toxic to some animals.
Don't know for sure about frogs but it is toxic to horses.


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

walnut trees carry some kind of herbicide. If you see a walnut tree notice that not much grows around it. its roots leech out a poison from what I understand. I have them in my yard and there is a clear circle around bottom of tree.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

While it doesn't look tropical, I have used maple, which rots really fast. North american pawpaw rots a little slower, and looks tropical. Tulip poplar rots slower than pawpaw, and has interestingly shaped leaves. White oak rots even more slowly. Chestnut is about on par with white oak, and the seed burs from them take more than a year to break down completely while providing alot of surface area for microfauna. Just be careful, they are very spiny.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

I know a few people that use a lot of maple. It does break down pretty fast, but it is readily available to many. My neighbor has a maple tree, but I believe she uses chemicals, so that's NOT going into my tank...

John


----------



## scooter7728 (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm gonna go to the botanical garden near my house and pick some bamboo leaves. Now do you harvest them directly off the reed or pick up fallen ones?


----------



## scooter7728 (Sep 1, 2014)

ok got some bamboo leaves, now do I let them turn brown or can I clean them and put them in the tank green and turn in the tank?


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

If you want to reduce the chance of getting a pest or pathogen in the tank you should allow them to dry out for a couple months and or heat treat them. Either boil them or bake them in an oven for several hours at around 300F.


----------



## scooter7728 (Sep 1, 2014)

ok thanks figured boiling would clean them. but didnt know if I should let them brown before I toss them in


----------

